# Can you see/feel baby's heart beating through your belly?



## Zeri

I was lying on the couch a while ago looking at my belly. The baby was moving a bit so it was fun to watch my belly move with it. I noticed after a while of looking that I could also see my belly 'beating'....there was a part of my belly that was throbbing rhythmically...almost like a heart beating. It was definitely too low to be my heartbeat - but I was wondering if it could be the baby's? Or could it just be some large vein causing the throbbing movement?

Has anyone noticed this before? I thought it was really cool.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Belly "beating" is our own heartbeat. I can see mine all way down passed my belly button.
Cant feel baby heartbeat either, only feel movement. 

This thread done not long ago, not sure if someone mentioned something major can cause this to.


----------



## Babybumpdec

my bf put his head to my stomach last night and heard a really fast heartbeat faster than mine he thought it was baby xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I think it's prob your own heartbeat. I know from using my doppler that you can definitely hear your own heartbeat in that area, and when i watch my belly i can see it jump in time with my own heartbeat, i can also feel my own heartbeat there. xx


----------



## Terri1985

Hey there, its your blood being pumped that you can see and you have alot of blood being pupmed around that area due to a growing baby, I see it myself and the beat is way too slow to be baby and when you put your hands on ur tummy you can feel it too, but its all you. . . . now when you see a foot stick out or a wave go over your tummy as baby moves thats the baby and that is amazing to watch! :thumbup:


----------



## sun

I can see my heartbeat through my Tshirts if I lie down still. You can easily feel my heartbeat all over my stomach - especially down low. Its not bubs though - you can feel your own because of increased blood flow near the surface. Bubs is too nestled in there to feel their heartbeat! 
xx


----------



## alibaba24

I think its your own heartbeat i see it with mine :)


----------



## Zeri

Thanks for your comments! I agree - it's probably just my pulse or something I'm seeing. It was kind of exciting to think it was the baby though...:)


----------

